# Keeping horses out in the snow..



## almrc (27 November 2010)

Well, we have had our first dosing of snow today! My 3 horses live out 24/7 although I do have use of stables, my boy isn't keen on being stabled - he is ok for 4 or 5 hours but no more so I could stable them in the day if I needed to but I couldnt decide what to do today as I wasn't expecting snow, so I left them out!

Anyway, made sure everyone was warm, picked their feet out (my girl who has shoes on had a mass of compacted snow in each foot!) so I then put vasaline on the inside of their hoofs. Broke the ice on water and everyone was happy. Field is still covered in snow, not melting so they have plenty of hay. 

Stupid question (as we rarely get snow down here!), horses are good living out in snow aren't they? Do you have any other hints/tips for horses living out in the show?


----------



## monkeybum13 (27 November 2010)

They will be fine but keep checking the water as it can freeze very quickly.
If your tubs are big you could keep a ball that floats in the tub to stop it freezing.

We pamper them too much - I turned my girl out today (she's in at night) and there were huge piles of hay in the field, she had a quick nibble then moved on to digging the snow and munching on the grass


----------



## almrc (27 November 2010)

We do pamper them too much! Yes I keep checking water, it was only very lightly frozen. Is there anything you can do to stop water freezing? They have water in a bath


----------



## bryngelenponies (27 November 2010)

I can't really offer any hints or tips but just to say that both my horses live out 24/7 and have so far had 3 bouts of snow during their time with me. Apart from providing hay I don't give them any special treatment- they just happily get on with it. They have a warm shelter to go into and a lot of the field is covered by trees and they manage well. As long as the water isn't frozen over and they have hay they are very happy. I also don't heavily rug- they're lucky to get a lightweight on tbh, they are both natives and prone to being fatties so they quite enjoy being a bit cooler.


----------



## somethingorother (27 November 2010)

All 5 arabs lived out in the snow for weeks last year, it was safer than walking them in/out over a frozen yard. They all had rugs on (only light-medium weight) but we had no problems at all. All they had was haylage. Like you say, just broke the ice on the water up and scooped out most of the ice. 

They thrived, my share put on tonnes of weight coz he had access to rich haylage all day (changed now to a nicer one) but it was great for their legs, hooves etc. Didn't need to do anything differently other than that, just checked them over every day


----------



## indiat (27 November 2010)

I chickened out with one of mine, I am embaressed to say! She's an elderly exmoor with a neck and belly clip and a light weight rug on. She looked miserable this morning and her ears were freezing so I took her in and left her in her stable with a mountain of hay and a fleece under her lightweight. I know, I know... her middleweight full neck rug arrives on Monday and she can try staying out again then. I don't think I would have slept tonight with worrying about her. But I stayed strong with my highland youngster who is nekkid, outside and loving it!


----------



## somethingorother (27 November 2010)

indiat, every horse is different, you're being sensible not soft.


----------



## HollyWoozle (27 November 2010)

We have 2 horses and 2 ponies out 24/7 all year round (well, 1 horse is new but will be kept the same). They stay out in all weathers, no matter what their age, but do have constant access to open stables as shelter. The only time they come in is if they are ill but this is very rare and I think has only happened when one of the ponies had laminitis which is now well managed.

As long as they are warm enough and have plenty of forage to keep them busy then they are always fine. I rarely do anything with their hooves and never have a problem, the snow seems to just fall out after a while. Just chuck lots of hay out on the snow and give them a good dinner and breakfast if required. 

Currently one pony is in a m/w turnout because he is older, stiff and is harder to keep weight on. Belle is an unclipped sports horse in 220g turnout with neck and Noah is trace clipped in 220g turnout with a fleece underneath. First snowfall was today and they will soon move up to warmer rugs for night time.


----------



## Dawng (27 November 2010)

My horses just appear to be bored even though they have plenty of hay - living in the north of Scotland it is the ice that is the biggest problem - when it is really sub zero I top the water trough and buckets up with buckets of hot water from my house.


----------



## fizzer (27 November 2010)

Stick a big football in your troughs.  Will leave you a big hoke for them to drink.


----------



## fizzer (27 November 2010)

hoke!!!   ha ha     meant to say hole !!!


----------



## indiat (27 November 2010)

somethingorother said:



			indiat, every horse is different, you're being sensible not soft. 

Click to expand...

Thank you! I am such a worry wart! YO said she would be fine outside but its started snowing a blizzard here and she would have gotton wet through where the rug doesn't cover. She's ancient (anything between 20 and 30 - no one is sure) and I like her to be  toasty and comfortable but knowing my little pocket rocket, she'll be kicking the stable door down tomorrow when she feels better! Youngster didn't even want to know me, even with a feed bucket in my hand, he was having too much fun. Ungrateful little git!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (27 November 2010)

As long as they have unfrozen water and access to hay or haylage and a rug unless they are a tough fattie like my Haffie then they will  be fine. Mine only come in at night because there are no field shelters or hedges and we overlook the Cairngorms so a bit unfair to be out 24x7.

The water and hay is vital tho, my IDxTB got colic from ingesting too much snow so always make sure he has tasty alternative. Doesnt always choose it mind but it means he has the option!


----------



## ArabHorseLover (27 November 2010)

they should be fine  

we have five living out 24/7 ranging from my 2 arabs whilst my friends have a TB, 2 cobs and a native and all of them cope absolutely fine. with decent rug (if a rug is needed), shelter of some sort, hay/haylage and access to water they are all more than happy!


----------



## Alexart (27 November 2010)

Mine are all out, unrugged - TB's, Friesians and Xbreds, they're all very fat, fluffy and happy and have been leaping about this morning - even our oldest friesian mare Carolien was leaping, squealing and bucking all over the shop - she's normally far too sensible!!
They do have haylage though and access to shelter, although I doubt they'll use it!! - I love dry cold weather I hope it continues - no mud!!!!


----------



## Rose Folly (27 November 2010)

Ours live out with walk in stable shelter if they want to. They get warm feeds morning and evening, plenty of haylage and warm rugs. We have never had a problem yet with them. One tip: if you have a native pony beware of using plastic water buckets. We had a big one which I was using as a reserve for the main metal trough in case the pipes froze - they did - and the mountainy pony smacked her hoof into it as is her wont to break the ice film - and bang went the bucket!


----------



## almrc (27 November 2010)

Phew, I feel much better thank you  all have plenty of hay, water and rugged accordingly, so they must be happy


----------



## badgerdog (27 November 2010)

My TB is out and the snow is really deep up here.  He has plenty of haylage in the field and is well rugged, we only have hedges for shelter.  When I brought him into the yard for his feed today he got very agitated and started to weave when he had finished as he wanted to get back to the field.  Once back in the field he relaxed and was happy to be munching his haylage.  He really does seem happier to be out with his friends than being cooped up in a stable, even when the weather is like this!  

This is him this morning.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (27 November 2010)

indiat said:



			I chickened out with one of mine, I am embaressed to say! She's an elderly exmoor with a neck and belly clip and a light weight rug on. She looked miserable this morning and her ears were freezing so I took her in and left her in her stable with a mountain of hay and a fleece under her lightweight. I know, I know... her middleweight full neck rug arrives on Monday and she can try staying out again then. I don't think I would have slept tonight with worrying about her. But I stayed strong with my highland youngster who is nekkid, outside and loving it! 

Click to expand...

That's alright, my old boy went into his HW this morning.  He was freezing and looked down right miserable! (and he's not clipped at all!!)


----------



## outandabout (27 November 2010)

Mine has gone soft now that he has access to a stable - I have never seen him waiting to come in from the field before as he loves his turnout, but after a couple of hours out in the snow today he was waiting by the gate, despite having food, water, a warm rug and his friend out there!


----------



## saddlesore (27 November 2010)

Mine lives out 24/7 and we are now covered in snow too  He came in today for a few hours for some haylage as it hasn't been put on in the field yet and I was on the verge of leaving him in, but he was clearly keen to go out and dig for grass. Horses for courses as they say!


----------



## UnaB (27 November 2010)

Mine are out and are quite happy, as long as they have plenty of hay!  I rugged them for the first time last night and im glad I did as it was very cold and we had our first covering of snow, so i think the horses appreciated their nice warm rugs


----------



## stencilface (27 November 2010)

TBH, 3 of our live out, and we've never had a problem.  We don't pick their feet our regularly, just give them hay and hard food each day.  

I fill a bucket of water for them (20l) each evening, but haven't checked their field trough,  they normaly break/clear it themselves before I get there, so I don't worry


----------



## Walrus (27 November 2010)

fadedv said:



			Mine has gone soft now that he has access to a stable - I have never seen him waiting to come in from the field before as he loves his turnout, but after a couple of hours out in the snow today he was waiting by the gate, despite having food, water, a warm rug and his friend out there! 

Click to expand...

Mine was like this, turned him out rugged with hay and water, He'd vacuumed the hay within an hour and was waiting at the gate. When I brought him in he dragged me to his stable cos he knows his haynet is there! He's on restricted hay for his weight so I can only put his ration in the field which he eats stupidly fast. Even if I put out double he'd guzzle it down!


----------



## Toffee44 (28 November 2010)

mine have always got on with it. They hae access to a shelter and hay, our main problem is water as the tap freeezes. I have a massive post office sorting box and two troughs already filled and ready (we have no snow yet  ). I used to put the football in years ago so there was always a hole but my horses always end up playing with it so I dont bother now. The water in the trough Toffee smashes anyway so I dont worry too much. 

To de frost the tap sometimes you can use boiling water but it didnt work v well last year as it wsa that bloody cold. I also have a massive water barrell filled up at home incase I run out of water. Or you can if you get desperate heat snow in a saucepans and mix with more snow and voila water, jut a pain stakingly slow process.


----------



## almrc (28 November 2010)

Stencilface said:



			I fill a bucket of water for them (20l) each evening, but haven't checked their field trough,  they normaly break/clear it themselves before I get there, so I don't worry 

Click to expand...

Both the buckets had their ice broken today so they must have done it themselves! Do they do it with their feet then?


----------



## MrsMozart (28 November 2010)

My lot are out 24/7 . Field has a bit of a hill and shelter via hedges.

Little Lad is about twenty (we think!). Just a rainsheet as he's just had rainscald. He's always the first to whinge if he's not happy 

Little Cob - naked as the day he was born . Happy chappy that he is 

Grey Mare - clipped (apart from legs), so a 300g with a neck for her 

Dizz - unclipped and fluffy. Looks like a cart horse  . Rainsheet so as she is dry for riding


----------



## MrsMozart (28 November 2010)

almrc said:



			Both the buckets had their ice broken today so they must have done it themselves! Do they do it with their feet then?
		
Click to expand...

Yes . They'll kick down at it with a front hoof


----------



## almrc (28 November 2010)

Ahh I see, some of their water is in a bath, dont they whack their feet on the bath then?


----------



## MrsMozart (28 November 2010)

almrc said:



			Ahh I see, some of their water is in a bath, dont they whack their feet on the bath then?
		
Click to expand...

They can do, hence why should only use metal baths rather than the fibreglass type.

In the summer, Friend's youngster stands in the bath


----------



## only_me (28 November 2010)

Well, I tried to break the ice in the barrels/containers this morning.

I stood on the ice, I jumped on it, but no, still couldnt break through it 

couldnt even give them buckets of water, because all outside taps had frozen and I have no access to a house for indoor water!

So eventually, I went and got a hockey stick and started to bash the ice - hey presto, ice all broken up! 

All of our horses at yard are out - better out than in. The sun wasnt "up" till 12pm here, so they also have hay in the fields. They are very happy; most of the hay isnt touched till around 3pm when they come in.

They do come in earlier because it starts to get very very cold here at about 3pm, so they come into the stables.

We do not do anything to their feet either; don't pick their feet out before they go out, as that acts as a stop. They have no problem with ice balling up; the only ones that do are the unshod donkeys


----------



## Showjumper17 (1 December 2010)

My TB is on box rest but he seems pretty happy to be in! I'm probably soft but he has 2 rugs on and a extra thick bed  
Why I'm posting is because I was out walking the dog when I came across a field of horses. It was about 4 and getting dark (and snowing heavily). From what I could see there were about 4 horses, none with rugs and 2 of them a mare and foal. There was no shelter and although I could seem marks where hay had been put down, there was none left, and as it was dark I doubt anyone would come up later. None of the horses looked 'hardy' possibly TB's. Just wondered what you thought, I know I'm a bit soft but I could help worrying about their lack of rugs


----------



## Doormouse (1 December 2010)

almrc said:



			Both the buckets had their ice broken today so they must have done it themselves! Do they do it with their feet then?
		
Click to expand...

Last year my 7 month old foal was out all winter, he did have rug when it snowed, but he worked out how to break the water for his friend who was older and sorted it everyday!  Their instincts are amazing even when we have domesticated them so much.  The last time we had really bad snow in 1979 my 12hh pony was out with my mum's hunter, who was having a year off, and the pony dug an igloo in the snow drifts for them to stand in!


----------



## Queenbee (1 December 2010)

I'm with the chicken brigade 

TBH I never really stable mine, so am enjoying doing it for a change   Plus it gives me a chance to:

Use the new stables,
Feel like a propper mumsy to them
Be really hands on with my youngster who is being a superstar
Molly coddle my mare (who for first time ever is enjoying her stable 
Faff around making perfect beds and neat banks for them  haven't done that for ages
They have been out from 8 - 5 the last couple of days but are loving coming in

EB's has 2 LW rugs on and benny is Naked   They would both be fine out but since they and I am enjoying stabling them I will continue to be chicken.

When out they have a river in the field (god send!) and some haylage in the field.

The only thing I can't stand is the compact ice in ebonys hooves when she comes in   couldn't get vaseline in the shop so tried butter as a last resort... waste of butter, she still came in with her icy platforms!


----------



## Whoopit (1 December 2010)

Mine's a thoroughbred and is the ultimate fair-weather fairy. He does _not _believe in and _will not _get his feet muddy or wet so shuffles along the fence to the gate so this does not happen!! He's out from 7am until 7pm and he _*hates *_it!!! Has a heavyweight turnout on so is snug as bug and is still disapproving for being turned out, but he did come from a pampered lifestyle and is not getting this treatment any longer!!


----------



## hackinharry (1 December 2010)

They will be fine - just rug accordingly, and make sure they have fresh water twice a day, and are fed adequately, IMHO they are far better out meandering around than stuck in a box!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (1 December 2010)

somethingorother said:



			indiat, every horse is different, you're being sensible not soft. 

Click to expand...

Absolutely agree. Cappy will take the gate off and take himself in to his stable if it gets too cold(under 60 degrees)  Fany loves being out, whatever the weather and got depressed last year because our yard was too icy to take them out. 

Horses for courses, so you most definitely are not being soft you are suiting what you do to your horse. Which IMHO is the best way to go.
FDC


----------



## almrc (1 December 2010)

Mine are still living out, fields still covered in snow for 5th day and all 3 of them and the TB x youngster. Was going to bring them in, but they are quite happy out so have left them there!


----------



## mocha911 (1 December 2010)

mine lives out 24/7, is clipped out, but has a heavy weight rug on with a neck cover, with plenty of hay, he was like toast earlier. 
i did think about leaving him in tonight, but i thought all the time he can move around in the field he can keep himself warm plus he gets naughty and bored locked up.
he does'nt have a field shelter but has plenty of trees and hedges.


----------



## Shearer (1 December 2010)

My pony is out in a massive field with an untouched pile of hay, and an untouched bucket of fresh water! Ungrateful sod!


----------

